# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Charal vu de l'intérieur

## sista_doudoune

L'abattoir Charal de Metz a été infiltré par un enquêteur de l'association de protection animale L214. Les images tournées en caméra cachée sont sans appel, je vous laisse voir pa vous même...






> *EDIT DE LA MODERATION : ATTENTION IMAGES CHOQUANTES TELLES QUE L'ABATTAGE DES BOVINS (je n'en sais pas plus je n'ai pas pu regarder le film)*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M57PhjgNq1k

----------


## Juliette109

Oh mon dieu !!   ::

----------


## bidalinouette

puisqu'on m'a verrouillé mon message, je recopie ici :


Déjà One voice il y a pas si longtemps : http://www.one-voice.fr/sites/defaul...e_France_0.pdf

Chiffres du massacre animal rien qu'en France :... Lire la suite
973 000 000 animaux sont tués par an dans les abattoirs français.

Source : Ministère de lAgriculture (2006).
http://droitsdesanimaux.net/massacre.php#abattoirs

*Écrivez en masse à ces c**s :

Charal SAS
1, place des Prairies
BP 70107
49301 Cholet Cedex
Tél : 02 41 49 51 51
Fax : 02 41 49 51 49
contact@charal.fr

Numéro vert : 0 800 19 00 36*

Regarder donc la preuve de comment ils sont payés : 
http://annonces-emploi.vivastreet.be...ovins/15963294

----------


## bidalinouette

Rapport denquête - Charal Metz
http://www.l214.com/fichiers/pdf/charal ... charal.pdf

http://www.l214.com/communications/abattoir-charal

----------


## mely3969

ooo ptin jen pleure
comment peux ton encore bouffer du cadavre bon sang cest juste pas possible .
les pauvres betes bon sang, souffrance torture , tous se sang ... 
les betes qui bougent encore ... beurk 
punaise mangeons du tofu meme si cest pas forcement bon, la conscience est clean

----------


## Mos

> ooo ptin jen pleure
> comment peux ton encore bouffer du cadavre bon sang cest juste pas possible .
> les pauvres betes bon sang, souffrance torture , tous se sang ... 
> les betes qui bougent encore ... beurk 
> punaise mangeons du tofu meme si cest pas forcement bon, la conscience est clean


Je plusois    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 
C'est vraiment affreux, que peut on faire contre eux ????? A part foutre le feu dans leur bâtiment.....

----------


## Columba

Et le pir c'est quand on regarde certains commentaires sous la vidéo....  :hum: 

 :beurk:  :beurk:

----------


## asso_ola

Bon moi je vous le dit j'ai carrément faillis m'évanouir...et sa me conforte dans mon choix d'alimentation!

Vous savez que les jument pleines sont abattu? on compte un bon nombre de naissance de poulain dans les abattoir français ou durant le transport...

----------


## Giemma

c'est dégoutant, j'ai pas pu regarder très longtemps, m'en suis pas sentie capable... C'est écoeurant de voir ça. Comment ces gens qui travaillent cet abattoir peuvent ils laisser ces animaux souffrir? N'ont ils pas de coeur?

----------


## flora67

.......

----------


## marjoh

Bonjour tout le monde, je rajoute juste quelques petites infos notamment la réaction de charal et la réponse de L214 : 

L214 va porter plainte contre Charal pour cruauté envers les animaux et dénonce la tromperie de l'entreprise envers les consommateurs : http://www.l214.com/communications/abattoir-charal

Charal authentifie ces images filmées en septembre 2008 et reconnaît quelles sont « brutales » et « peuvent choquer ». Mais Charal nie toute infraction aux réglements.

Le nez de Charal s'allonge, s'allonge...

Réponse en vidéo : http://www.l214.com/communications/abattoir-charal-2

merci pour la diffusion !

----------


## wolfen

> Charal nie les accusations qui lui sont portées sur le non respect du bien-être animal
> 
> Dans un communiqué, Charal a rapidement réagi aux images de l'association L214.Soulignant dans un premier temps que cette vidéo a été filmée sans son autorisation, Charal demande qu'elle soit retirée des sites Internet pour ne pas "choquer un public non averti et notamment des enfants (...) le travail en abattoir est difficile et dur. Charal a conscience que les images tournées sont bouleversantes pour de nombreuses personnes et comprend tout à fait le choc que celles-ci peuvent provoquer pour quiconque n'est pas habitué à voir les pratiques de ce métier."
> En effet, peu de consommateurs ont connaissance des pratiques courantes en abattoir. Cependant, montrer et assumer la réalité de son activité apparaît comme une condition minimale pour un groupe qui se targue de "transparence"... Les enfants ont bon dos dans l'histoire...
> 
> Charal précise également que "la vidéo diffusée mélange des scènes d'abattage « standard » ainsi que des scènes d'abattage « rituel » pour la viande destinée aux communautés musulmane et juive selon les règles Hallal et Cacher. Les règles et procédures pour ces deux abattages sont distinctes (...) L'abattage dit « standard » consiste à immobiliser l'animal, l'étourdir - il est alors inconscient - puis à le suspendre afin de pratiquer la saignée et le vider de son sang. Lors de l'abattage « rituel » les animaux doivent être conscients lors de la saignée."
> Il est bon de rappeler que ces préceptes religieux d'un autre temps restent bien souvent inconnus de la population non musulmane et non juive non pratiquante.
> 
> Charal poursuit et fait le point sur les accusations qui lui sont portées. Sur le principal reproche qui lui est adressé, Charal voit dans les "mouvements gesticulatoires" des animaux lorsqu'ils sont suspendus un simple réflexe nerveux post-mortem.
> ...


_source notre-planete.info_

----------


## Manly

je leur ai ecrit et voila ce qu'ils m'ont repondu. Si comme dit plus bas, leur abattoir est classé "1" et qu'ils sont que 8 abattoirs  a etre classé "ds le top" parmi les autres abattoirs francais, je crains le pire pour les autres. La video a eu le merite de degouter les non vegetariens de ma famille qui ne sont pas pres d'acheter de la viande de nouveau. Perso je suis deja vege et je n'ai pas pu voir la video en entier.

"CHARAL en tant quEntreprise responsable a souhaité vous répondre suite à votre message de ce 31 août.



Nous sommes désolés que cette vidéo ait pu vous choquer. Nous comprenons votre réaction car ces images peuvent interpeller un public non averti, non habitué à voir le travail des métiers dabattoir.



Toutefois, en tant que professionnel de la viande, nous vous assurons que les pratiques dabattage du site de Metz sont conformes aux exigences réglementaires et sont effectuées avec la volonté constante déviter toute souffrance des animaux. Notre travail est placé sous le contrôle permanent de la Direction des Services Vétérinaires (DSV 57) dont une équipe de vétérinaires et techniciens indépendants est présente sur place. *Dans ce cadre, il faut que vous sachiez que labattoir de Metz est classé « 1 » par les Autorités vétérinaires nationales, aussi bien au plan sanitaire que pour le bien-être animal, meilleure performance possible que seuls 8 abattoirs sur 275 en France ont obtenu.*



CHARAL condamne donc fermement la manière dont lassociation L214 a réalisé cette vidéo (intrusion sur notre site sans accord préalable et montage vidéo, avec amalgame dimages), cherchant délibérément à nuire à notre entreprise et au travail de son personnel. Les accusations de lassociation L214 sont infondées ; la Direction des Services Vétérinaires (DSV 57) la rappelé en confirmant la totale conformité de notre abattoir de Metz. 



Pour plus dinformations, nous vous invitons à prendre connaissance de notre Communiqué de Presse, en suivant le lien suivant :  http://www.charal.fr/fr/actualites-72.htm



En vous assurant encore une fois de notre professionnalisme et de notre plus grand souci de léthique de notre métier,



Nous vous prions dagréer, Mme B., nos salutations distinguées.





Le Service Clients CHARAL "

----------


## Giemma

quelqu'un aurait il une adresse mail pour joindre charal?

----------


## Manly

je les ai contacté a cette adresse :
[email=info@charal.fr:1jmh07ek]info@charal.fr[/email:1jmh07ek]

ils ont repondu en moins de 24 h

----------


## Giemma

merci   :Embarrassment: k:  , j'ai envoyé un mail que j'avais préparé. Bon de toute façon, je pense qu'ils s'en fichent mai pour le principe, j'avais envie de leur écrire ce que j'en pensais. Je vous tiens au courant quand j'ai une réponse!

----------


## Atypika

j'ai pas pu tout regarder   :beurk:  juste ignoble ...    ::

----------


## luna71

j'ai commencé pusi me suis arreté quand l'animal allait se faire égorger, pas envie de voir ca

----------


## Giemma

bon ils m'ont répondu... en fait ils ne se prennent vraiment pas la tête, j'ai reçu le même mail type que celui cité plus haut! je m'y attendais un peu mais bon...   ::

----------


## Aelis

ils en ont parlé aux informations ce midi, sur le 3 ... j'ai pas regardé, sinon ça m'aurait encore fait pleurer    ::

----------


## SarahC

Reçu ce soir:

Dans la même veine, sur France 3 Lorraine ce soir :
http://jt.france3.fr/region/popup.php?id=b54a_1920

Choisir le 19/20 du mardi 01 septembre (à 05mn17).

Ca y cause de Charal et d'abolition de la viande.

C'est à un peut plus du quart du journal.

Les services vétérinaires (départementaux) soutiennent à fond Charal.  

Pas très étonnant : ils sont supposés être garants de l'application de la règlementation dans l'abattoir. 

L214 a fait un courrier à l'OAV (office vétérinaire et alimentaire européen) pour leur demander une expertise.

----------


## Geek_Mary

Je n'ai pas regardé la vidéo car déjà VGL et ayant vu earthling je pense que ça me suffit, j'ai pas envie de vomir mes tartines de chokénut    ::  .

Je trouve ça "génial" que L214 ai réussi à s'introduire et à filmer, ça va montrer à pas mal de gens la réalité de la viande   :beurk:  ...

Par contre (comme je l'avais dit sur un post McDo VS PETA) ce qui est bête c'est que ça va surtout faire du mal à Charal, mais pas à l'industrie de la viande... les gens vont acheter d'autres marques....

En plus s'ils disent vrai et qu'ils sont l'abattoir le plus "clean" de France.... je veux même pas savoir pour les autres....

Enfin je vais spammer un peu mes viandards avec cette video et je retournerai chasser le tofu sauvage

----------


## Giemma

il y a un article dans charlie hebdo cette semaine sur charal...

----------


## AZUR

Moi non plus, je ne peux plus regarder ces atrocités: j'en ai trop vues gravées à jamais dans mon cerveau mais je mets sur mon blog! 
Je vais essayer de mettre un maximum de liens même si bon, peu regardent ce blog!

----------


## melasse

En effet, cela a fait un buzz dans les médias



*"taser ou Charal il faut choisir"*(caricature de Chimulus sur 20minutes.fr )



*"Charal: le dégoût de la viande"* (Charlie Hebdo)

----------


## AZUR

> En effet, cela a fait un buzz dans les médias
> 
> 
> 
> *"taser ou Charal il faut choisir"*(caricature de Chimulus sur 20minutes.fr )
> 
> 
> 
> *"Charal: le dégoût de la viande"* (Charlie Hebdo)


Pas mal! Si seulement tous les abattoirs étaient épinglés de cette façon!
J'en parlais à ma mère qui n'avait plus envie de manger son steak et j'ai bien enfoncé le clou! (même si c'est pas Charal, c'est aussi horrible!)

----------


## Lady59

J'avais vue une partie aux infos, et je me doutais bien retrouvé ici. Le truc, c'est que je ne savais pas que les infos avaient dissimulé quelques détails!  :beurk: 
Je suis ravie d'avoir changé mon alimentation.
Mon pere était present lors du passage de cette vidéo a la TV. Il m'a dit "La c'est vraiment degueulasse!" je lui ai dit que c'était bien beau de dire sa mais qu'il fallait réagir...et j'ai finie par lui dire, tu te plaignais que je ne manger plus viande...Tu te pose encore des questions????

L'usine devrait fermé! c'est honteux!Comme tout les abbattoirs!  :grrr:

----------


## melasse

Je copie cet article d'Agoravox
http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/socie ... rien-61016

*Scandale Charal : Tués pour rien*



*Les images tournées en caméra cachée par lassociation de défense animale L214
dans les abattoirs de lentreprise Charal ont provoqué un vif émoi sur
internet. Et pour cause, elle sont insupportables, pour quiconque ayant
un minimum de sensibilité.*






		Dures à regarder, « brutales » selon le représentant de Charal,
on imagine combien elles peuvent être dures à vivre pour les animaux.
Eux, ne peuvent détourner le regard. Nous si, et du reste Charal voudrait bien quon regarde ailleurs : ses avocats ont exigé le "retrait dinternet" de ces images embarrassantes.


 Les responsables de Charal avaient pourtant fait mine dassumer ces images, dans une réponse
publiée sur Lepost.fr, tout en regrettant quelles sortent de
lenceinte de leurs abattoirs : cela risquerait deffrayer les enfants. 



Lentreprise, qui promettait il y a quelque temps de « faire
disparaître les végétariens » dans ses spots publicitaires,
craindrait-elle de fusiller sa future clientèle ? De telles images ne
sont pas pour servir sa stratégie de conquête du consommateur, annoncée
explicitement par ses publicitaires en avril 2006 dans lémission Capital (M6) : « _Il
y a deux choses : une crise de la vache folle, toujours inconsciemment
dans les esprits, et la deuxième, une mode nutritionnelle anti-carnée.
Cest vraiment contre ça quil fallait agir._ » (Gilles Masson - Président MC Saatchi.Gad).* Agir contre une prise de conscience* en faveur des animaux, telle est linévitable mission dun lobby qui ne peut exister sans leur infliger des actes de violence.


Aussi lentreprise tente-t-elle de relativiser : « _Dans les fermes, quand on abattait des animaux, ça se passait beaucoup moins bien que ça_ »
avance son représentant. Certes, il y a toujours pire que ce quon
croit être le pire, et sans doute la vision dhorreur sortie des
abattoirs de Charal pourrait-elle
être surpassée par dautres. Cela justifie-t-il pour autant les
traitements qui leur sont infligés ? Qui aimerait se retrouver à leur
place, lorsque la lame leur tranche la gorge ? Ils ne souffrent pas,
nous assure-t-on (ce que L214
conteste). Quand bien même, serait-ce acceptable ? Qui voudrait être
« tué humainement » ? Cest la question à se poser, quand on sait que
la consommation de leur chair nest absolument pas nécessaire à une
bonne santé. Cest à présent de notoriété publique, même si quelques
retardataires feignent de lignorer.


Au passage, pour qui serait tenté de ressortir le sempiternel « les
animaux nont pas de conscience », argument censé justifier quon les
tue, rappelons que lobjet du litige entre L214 et Charal est précisément de savoir si les animaux sont encore conscients au moment de la saignée.


Alors ? Quel argument Charal (ou
tout autre viandiste idéologique) va-t-il bien pouvoir avancer
désormais ? Le plaisir ? qui est aussi la motivation du violeur,
insouciant des souffrances de sa victime ? Ou arguera-t-on que « cela
sest toujours fait » ? Lesclavage aussi existe depuis toujours. On a
fini par labolir, sagissant des humains. Pas celui des animaux.
Chaque jour est pour eux un calvaire, que nous leur faisons endurer
sans même nous en apercevoir. Les abattoirs sont loin de nos assiettes.


Les images de L214 sont à cet égard salutaires, car elles permettent à chacun de mesurer sa responsabilité. Oui, Charal
fait beaucoup de mal aux animaux. Mais il ne le fait pas seul. Et il le
fera tant que chacun lui achètera sa part du massacre. Nous navons pas
besoin de viande pour vivre. Mis à part le plaisir que nous tirons de
lingestion de leur cadavre, et le profit de ceux qui nous le vendent,
ces pauvres bêtes sont tuées pour rien. 
David Chauvet
Membre fondateur de Droits des Animaux
http://www.droitsdesanimaux.net/

----------


## Geek_Mary

Superbe article   :shock: , rien d'autre à ajouter !

----------


## AZUR

:merci:  pour cet article, *Mélasse*!

----------


## Aubais

J'ai une question ...

Est ce que quelqu un sait si la DSV débarque dans les abatoires sans prévenir (visite surprise) ou est ce que leur visite est programmée ? parce que à ce moment là ca change pas mal de choses si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ....   :suspect: 

A savoir également, pour travailler ds le milieu, tous les vétérinaires  co ne sont pas des amoureux des animaux ... l'argent est le seul but pour certains !!!!!!  :grrr:

----------


## AZUR

Je sais pas en France mais en ce qui concerne les USA, à partir du moment où tout est aux normes, ils se fichent pas mal du reste!   :grrr:

----------


## shany

Félicitation à L214 pour cette action et cette dénonciation...car Charal ne mérite vraiment pas qu'on leur fasse de la pub vu ce qu'ils font subir aux animaux.

----------


## wille

coucou, 
je n'ai pas osé regarder la vidéo mais j'en ai bien parlé autour de moi, le boycott commence ...

je voulais savoir s'il existait une pétition contre charal depuis la diffusion de cet horreur ?

----------


## AZUR

Pour l'instant, il n'y a que ça:
Écrivez en masse à ces ***s :

Charal SAS
1, place des Prairies
BP 70107
49301 Cholet Cedex
Tél : 02 41 49 51 51
Fax : 02 41 49 51 49
[email=contact@charal.fr:3ks0jbg1]contact@charal.fr[/email:3ks0jbg1]

Numéro vert : 0 800 19 00 36

----------


## wille

okey merci !

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Giemma

le problème c'est qu'ils envoient à chaque fois la même réponse type, je me demande même s'ils lisent les courriers!

----------


## Betty59870

> je leur ai ecrit et voila ce qu'ils m'ont repondu. Si comme dit plus bas, leur abattoir est classé "1" et qu'ils sont que 8 abattoirs  a etre classé "ds le top" parmi les autres abattoirs francais, je crains le pire pour les autres. La video a eu le merite de degouter les non vegetariens de ma famille qui ne sont pas pres d'acheter de la viande de nouveau. Perso je suis deja vege et je n'ai pas pu voir la video en entier.
> 
> "CHARAL en tant quEntreprise responsable a souhaité vous répondre suite à votre message de ce 31 août.
> 
> 
> 
> Nous sommes désolés que cette vidéo ait pu vous choquer. Nous comprenons votre réaction car ces images peuvent interpeller un public non averti, non habitué à voir le travail des métiers dabattoir.
> 
> 
> ...


Oui c'est vrai ils se soucient du bien être des animaux mais il les tuent sauvagement

----------


## Betty59870

Je leurs ai écrit m'ont entendu ces barbares

----------


## AZUR

Je vais leur écrire aussi qu'ils vont avoir droit à une jolie pub perso!  :grrr:

----------


## Giemma

tu vas voir, si tu leur écris par mail, ils répondent très vite mais la même chose à tout le monde! je viens d'envoyer une réponse à leur réponse. On va voir s'ils osent envoyer à nouveau la même réponse...

----------


## Anaïs

bwarf toutes les entreprises répondent par des emails types, de toutes façons ils en ont rien à foutre.

mais c'est bien, ça leur fait de la mauvaise publicité, et ça par contre ça les emmerde.

----------


## Anaïs

je leur ai quand même envoyé un petit mot pour faire une personne de plus qui sature leur boite   ::  

]

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Je viens d'aller vomir... je ne mangeAIT de la viande 'rouge) qu'une fois par mois et encore !!_

_c'est désormais TERMINE TOTALEMENT !!_

_COmment des personnes (soi disant évoluées, raffinzées etc....) peuvent^elles encore_ 
_BOUFFER de CETTE viande ?????,,_

_J'écris moi aussi et mes proches (mais eux, c'est sur, mangent de la viande !!! )_
_Et l'affichage sauvage répété aux portes de nos grandes surfaces ?????_

_Les lobbies internationaux derrière la conso de viande ajoutés à la c....e des "consommateu'rs connaisseurs" laissent penser que nos seuls courriers de révolte ne suffiront jamais...._
_à commencer par les écoles primaires aui "éduquent" le gout de nos bambins en leur servant du kangourou, du lapin, et... toutes sortes de viandes !!!_

_Nous l'avons refusé par écrit en comparant avec les "autorisations"automatiques d'exemptions pour les adeptes de religions" .... !!!!_
_C'est peut être un début de contre-sensibilisation..._

----------


## Jully

::  

Je transmet un peu partout..

----------


## sirev59

je n'ai pû regarder que le début

----------


## shany

[justify:31tjbzbi]Je vais aussi leur écrire une lettre, cela vaudra ce que ça vaudra mais bon on verra bien si ils m&#39;envoient la lettre type aussi. 
Car c&#39;est vrai que depuis qu&#39;une amie m&#39;avait parler de Charal en avril dernier, déjà que j&#39;en mangeais pas beaucoup à la base, car cher, mais quand elle m&#39;avait expliquer l&#39;enfer qu&#39;ils faisaient vivre aux animaux, je m&#39;étais jurer de ne plus jamais acheter cette marque.

Car je veux bien manger de la viande ces derniers temps de moins en moins, mais au moins il faut que le animaux est une fin digne et ne subissent pas de tels sévices car c&#39;est inhumain.[/justify:31tjbzbi]

Par contre c'est vrai que la vidéo est dure à regarder je n'ai pas pu aller au bout.

----------


## Anaïs

aucune mort n'est digne en abattoir, que ce soit pour Charal ou un autre ...   ::

----------


## milytackle

cette video a ete pour moi un coup de massu!
je pense serieusement a devenir vegetarienne!
je vais de ce pas aller lire des infos dans la rubrique concernée!

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Si j'étais vous, je l'enregistrerai cette vidéo, histoire que si le droit de retrait des images passe, et bien que l'on puisse encore et encore la transmettre sur le net malgré tout.

Pareille, j'avais déjà diminué ma consommation de viande, mais là....Même pas la peine que je revois ça dans mon assiette.

----------


## Aubais

Idem je transmet, j'ai déjà fait le tour de ma famille et amis.

je ne mangeait pas bcp de viandes également car trop chère. Voilà une bonne raison d'arrêter !!! 

j'ai pas pu tout regarder aussi, c'est insuportable. Jcomprends même pas qu'on puisse se lever le matin pour aller bosser la dedans

----------


## charlie

:? 

Charal avait déjà été mis en examen il y a qq années, pour des problèmes de viandes avariées, cela n'a malheureusement pas empêché les gens de continuer à acheter cette marque. Mais ben peut être quavec cette vidéo

----------


## gisse10

vous trouverez la pétition sur ce lien

merci de diffuser un maximum

http://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/la...ral--4946.html

----------


## Betty59870

Voila ce qu'il m'ont répondu  

Madame,  








CHARAL en tant
quEntreprise responsable a souhaité vous répondre suite à votre message de ce 8
septembre. 





Nous sommes désolés que ces
images choquantes aient pu susciter votre indignation et comprenons quelles
puissent interpeller un public non averti, non habitué au travail des métiers
dabattoir. 





Toutefois, en tant que
professionnel de la viande depuis de nombreuses années, nous vous assurons que
les pratiques dabattage du site de Metz sont conformes aux exigences
réglementaires et sont effectuées avec la volonté constante déviter toute
souffrance des animaux.  





CHARAL condamne fermement
la manière dont lassociation L214 a cherché à nuire à notre Entreprise et au
travail de son personnel (intrusion sur notre site sans accord préalable et
réalisation dune vidéo, avec amalgame dimages). Les accusations de
lassociation L214 sont infondées ; la Direction des Services
Vétérinaires (DSV 57) la rappelé en confirmant la totale conformité de notre
abattoir de Metz.  





Charal préfère continuer à
ouvrir les portes de ses abattoirs à des associations de protection des animaux
dignes de ce nom, comme par exemple lOABA (uvres dAssistance
aux Animaux dAbattoir) qui milite en toute indépendance, mais de manière
constructive et objective auprès des entreprises et des autorités. Plusieurs abattoirs Charal
ont déjà accueillis des inspecteurs de lOABA en 2008. LOABA se rendra prochainement
à labattoir de Metz où ont été tournées ces images. 





Pour plus dinformations, nous vous
invitons à prendre connaissance, si ce nest déjà fait, de notre Communiqué de
Presse, en suivant le lien suivant :  Charal - Actualités : Charal
s'indigne contre les accusations de maltraitance envers les animaux  





En vous assurant encore
une fois de notre professionnalisme et de notre plus grand souci de léthique
de notre métier, 





Nous vous prions dagréer,
Madame, nos salutations distinguées. 








Le Service Clients CHARAL

----------


## Giemma

même réponse qu'aux autres betty! moi j'attends toujours une réponse à la réponse que je leur ai faite!!!

----------


## Lady59

> [font="]Toutefois, en tant que
> professionnel de la viande depuis de nombreuses années, nous vous assurons que
> les pratiques dabattage du site de Metz sont conformes aux exigences
> réglementaires et sont effectuées avec la volonté constante déviter toute
> souffrance des animaux. [/font] 
> [font="]CHARAL condamne fermement
> la manière dont lassociation L214 a cherché à nuire à notre Entreprise et au
> travail de son personnel (intrusion sur notre site sans accord préalable et
> réalisation dune vidéo, avec amalgame dimages). Les accusations de
> ...


 ...
Je vais finir par me pendre avec toutes cette conneries humaine!! c'est pas possible 
C'est leur réponse sa??
L'abbatage et conforme au réglement??      Attendez, je suis pas aveugle ni sourde?? A la Tv ils ont bien dit qu'ils devait etre assomée. Ou alors qu'il y avait un "instrument" qu'ils devaient mettre sur l'os frontal de l'animal pour lui perforée le crane sans souffrance (pauvre bête  )? Non c'est moi qui a mal compris? Si j'ai vraiment compris, je suis désolé mais sur les vidéo, aucun animal n'étais mort ou inconscient!!!   bouhh je m'enerve!
Aprés au culot il vont faire venir une autre assosiation. maintenant c'est facile. En l'espace d'une journée, toute les régle et les habitudes peuvent etre chamboulés dans une entreprises!!
Au moment de la visite de l'autre assos' ils vont faire les truc correctement, et la vidéo ne sera plus prit pour compte! 
Franchement, je suis écoeurée de voir ça encore de nos jours!
Pourquoi il n'y a pas des inspecteurs (digne de ce noms je précise ) qui passerai sans prevenir dans ce genre d'entreprises!

Eclaircissait moi pour me calmer s'il vous plait.

Vos lettres était constitué de quels propos en gros ? c'est la seul réponse que vous avez tous eu ??

----------


## gisse10

vous trouverez la pétition sur ce lien

merci de diffuser un maximum

http://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/la...ral--4946.html

----------


## AZUR

Ce sont des lobbies puissants alors: pas touche et affaire classée!

----------


## Giemma

lady59: oui on a tous eu la même réponse. Moi ça m'a profondément agacée alors j'ai répondu à leur mail et là, silence radio! ils s'en foutent complètement!

----------


## wille

> Ce sont des lobbies puissants alors: pas touche et affaire classée!




qu'est ce qui est "affaire classée" ?

----------


## Crunky

je vais écrire un petit mot histoire de leur dire que je compte pas faire de la publicité, m'enfin j'y ai jamais comptée mais ça ils le savent pas   ::

----------


## Crunky

voici le message que j'ai envoyé :




> "Bonjour, (même si ici les forumules de politesse ne sont pas de rigueur au vu de ce que j'ai à vous dire)
> 
> Comme des milliers de gens j'ai pris connaissances des actions de l'association L214, bien sur comme des milliers de personnes j'ai regardé les vidéos et comme eux je suis consternée.
> Les images choquantes ne sont pas m'on affaire, j'ai déjà vu bien pire au cours de mes années en tant que millitante dans la protection animale.
> 
> Je trouve ça abérhant, révoltant et DEGEULASSE de la part de votre groupe de n'avoir aucun sentiments envers ses pauvres bêtes destinés au public, des animaux se reveillant accrochés à une seule patte et sentant l'odeur de la mort et du sang, mais il faut être completement INCONSCIENT et dépourvue de sensibilité pour cautionner ce que fait le site de Metz.
> 
> Je ne vous cache pas que je vais pas me gêner pour dennoncer autour de moi et diffusé au maximum afin qu'un consommateur lamda sache à quelle genre de société il a à faire.
> 
> ...

----------


## Valy la parson

Quelle horreur   :beurk:   Et après certains vont dire "les Chinois ceci, les Américains cela..." 
Ils ont eu beau retirer les vidéos de youtube (du moins les liens qui sont sur la première page de ce sujet), on les trouve partout et j'espère qu'elles seront vues par le plus de monde possible !!




> voici le message que j'ai envoyé :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Bonjour, (même si ici les forumules de politesse ne sont pas de rigueur au vu de ce que j'ai à vous dire)
> 
> ...


  :Embarrassment: k:   Même si je ne sais pas s'ils vont le lire... Mais je vais en envoyer un aussi, histoire de les embêter un peu et de bien encombrer leur boîte mail   :fou:

----------


## Ténèbres

Je leur ai envoyer un mail aussi même si ça ne sert à rien

----------


## annie

et vous avez vu la nouvelle pub ?
j'allucine, nous sommes le plus grand carnivore  

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xaf4io ... m_creation

----------


## AZUR

A vomir, cette pub!    ::

----------


## Giemma

ah oui! j'ai failli sauter au plafond quand j'ai vu cette pub!

----------


## gisse10

> vous trouverez la pétition sur ce lien
> 
> merci de diffuser un maximum
> 
> http://www.lapetition.be/en-ligne/la...ral--4946.html

----------


## wolfen

> *Le ministre de lAgriculture choqué par les images de l'abattoir Charal*
> 
> Début septembre, l'association L214 révélait des images collectées en caméra cachée dans un abattoir Charal à Metz. Le 18 septembre, la Fondation Brigitte Bardot intervenait auprès du ministre de l'Agriculture pour dénoncer les différentes infractions relevées dans cet abattoir. Dans une réponse, adressée le 28 septembre à Brigitte Bardot, le ministre de lAgriculture Bruno Le Maire écrit qu'il a été, lui aussi, « choqué de certaines des images diffusées par l'association L214 » et rappelle que « la suspension d'un animal, avant qu'il soit étourdi efficacement ou mis à mort, est explicitement interdite par l'article R.214-69 du code rural ».
> 
> Dans sa lettre, le ministre informe la Présidente de la Fondation Brigitte Bardot quà la suite de cette affaire, il a « demandé à linspection générale de ce ministère [Agriculture] de conduire un audit interne dans les établissements dabattage danimaux de boucherie ». Cet audit devra « analyser les conditions dans lesquelles les contrôles sont réalisés par les services vétérinaires et les suites données aux constats de non-conformité dans le domaine de la protection animale ». Brigitte Bardot avait en effet dénoncé « lattitude coupable des services vétérinaires qui, par leur non-intervention, se rendent complices de pratiques illégales, inacceptables et indignes ». 
> 
> Bruno Le Maire constate que « les dispositions réglementaires existantes ne sont pas suffisamment dissuasives face à des comportements incompatibles avec la protection des animaux dans les abattoirs » et souhaite que : « les actions correctives des dysfonctionnements constatés soient mises en uvre plus efficacement ». 
> 
> Dautres propositions ont été faites par le ministre, notamment en ce qui concerne labattage rituel.
> A la lecture de la lettre de Bruno Le Maire, Brigitte Bardot sest déclarée confiante : « je nai jamais caché le peu destime que je porte aux ministres de lAgriculture qui se sont succédés alors jespère que Bruno Le Maire se démarquera et quil fera de la France un pays phare et non plus la lanterne rouge de la protection animale en Europe ». Sébastien Arsac, porte-parole de L214, a rappelé que « chaque jour plus de 3 millions d'animaux sont tués dans les abattoirs en France. Il est illusoire de penser qu'il est possible de mettre à mort tous ces animaux dans de bonnes conditions. Nous devons d'urgence réduire notre consommation de viande et encourager l'alternative végétarienne. »

----------


## woofi

Pareil !! Cette pub  
N'importe quoi !!!!

----------

